# still akting weird



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ive been using medecation against slime disease for 3 days now and they are still akting weird, 1 of them is swimming alonh a root and rubbing his body against it and somtimes he lays at the side and like rubbing his side at the ground


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

have the patches started to peel off yet?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah... but im not ure if they all are gone... i "think" they have a little bit of white durty layer left but im not sure...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if it is peeling off thenit is recovering, donj't worry, it does look bad, and it will improve


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

shall i keep using the medecin?? in the manual is sais use it in 3 days... and ive been using it for 3 days noiw shall i continue?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if the only symptems are the marks left from the slim and other than that the fish are looking better then you don't need to re-medicate, but if the slime is still there, and growing larger then I would suggest you re-medicate.

either way though, I would do a large (50%-75%) water change as the first thing that I do
and add some salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons assuming you don't have any already in your tank)


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

i agree with Innes, well personally i wouldn't exceed 50% WC's but other than that its the correct procedure :smile:


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks mate... :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

